# Looking for plow work Southwest Side Chicago



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Looking for plow work Southwest Side Chicago IL*

i,m looking to plow for someone Southwest Side of Chicago near Midway airport can go to local surronding suburbs around, 2003 GMC 2500 HD, New Western pro plow 7-1/2 ft 773-517-6571


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

available again


----------

